# pkgng - the best thing since sliced bread



## jrm@ (Jul 26, 2012)

Ivan Voras wrote a little blog post about pkgng.  I agree when he says, "...the single most important feature which should immediately appeal to anyone who has used ports for a long-ish time is this: it has two-way recursive dependancy tracking."


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jul 26, 2012)

I find the pkg which command useful; however running pkg2ng may have unintended consequences under some conditions[1], and the abscence of a /var/db/pkg tab-completion (used with portmaster) I am expecting someday to find a workaround for...

[1] be sure you have /var/db/pkg backed up probably... if you wish to continue using it. Unsure under which conditions it gets renamed/moved...


----------



## jrm@ (Jul 26, 2012)

Have you seen this post by @kpa?


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jul 26, 2012)

Yes, however I don't have the time to try and implement|test it this year or until a lot more documentation appears about the usage of pkg tools...


----------



## jrm@ (Aug 1, 2012)

*A response to Ivan Vorasâ€™ article - 	 FreeBSD Ports Annoyance by Michael W Lucas*

FreeBSD Ports Annoyance

One line summary: The ports system works well when you compile, but with all the combinations of switches it's difficult to get the packages you want.


----------

